# Nintendo 3DS Conference 2011



## heartgold (Sep 1, 2011)

There’s a 3DS-centric press conference being held on September 13th and Nintendo has launched the official website for it, which can be found here. The website mentions Ustream too, so it seems like there’ll be a live stream for us to watch. The stream will be in Japanese, but at least we can enjoy the visual side of things.

Update: The exact time for the conference is 12:00pm on September 13th. This is in Japan though, so make sure you account for the time zone difference.[/p]

Source: Nintendo3DSblog.com

 Official Site

Expecting something big? 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





 I'm not.


----------



## Pong20302000 (Sep 1, 2011)

lol wont be huge
just little updates on what they up to at HQ
Volume 4 of Golden Pants Celebs tho
and 
Volume 2 of NMB48 (golden pants female idols)


----------



## machomuu (Sep 1, 2011)

Oh yeah, I forgot about that big announcement that they mentioned a while back.  Well, here's to hoping it'll be great.


----------



## hova1 (Sep 1, 2011)

new 3DS revision


----------



## MigueelDnd (Sep 1, 2011)

Damn, I'll be at school when that conference is live... 
I hope they announce something _actually_ important. Maybe that Mii Plaza update details, new games, *specific* release dates and things like that...

Edit: Oh, I forgot about demos. I hope they announce free demos... the ones that Reggie promised us.


----------



## nintendoom (Sep 1, 2011)

Here's hoping that they're not dropping support for the 3DS.


----------



## SamAsh07 (Sep 1, 2011)

They'll announce the cancellation of WiiU project, new games for 3DS + free demo on eshop feature.


----------



## heartgold (Sep 1, 2011)

SamAsh07 said:
			
		

> They'll announce the cancellation of WiiU project, new games for 3DS + free demo on eshop feature.


and a new 3DS hardware revision


----------



## Fear Zoa (Sep 1, 2011)

Their gonna announce a cancellation of their non existent mother 3 translation just to troll everyone


----------



## chris888222 (Sep 1, 2011)

Your source... It's going to cause some fuss.

Anyway, I won't expect anything too 'big'.


----------



## Nah3DS (Sep 1, 2011)

Fear Zoa said:
			
		

> Their gonna announce a cancellation of their non existent mother 3 translation just to troll everyone


and then they will say that if ever there will be a mother 3 localization, it will be only for europe


----------



## bik_84 (Sep 1, 2011)

I think that they are just going to announce a lot of new games for the 3ds.. I hope its not a new hardware revision since that will be blow to their nintendo ambassador campaign. If the rumors are true that ninty is working to get a 2nd analog stick for the 3ds, I think it will be just like the suction analog stick for the ipad, and it will be placed on the lower right area of the touch screen. Announcing a new 3ds hardware redesign will be detrimental to their pr campaign at this point. I for one have not yet gotten over the fact that i bought a 3ds worth 250 usd then after a few months it is 170 usd. The ambassador program soften the blow but it still sucks, they just gave you 20 games, titles where you could play on an emulator.


----------



## tenshinoneko (Sep 1, 2011)

Maybe Nintendo will finally reduce the prices on their overpriced Wii/3DS shop

NOT! they are greedy they wont ever do it..... but at least I can dream

PS I seriously think 5 bucks for a NES game is ridiculous and the GB prices are bleh they should be 1 dollar


----------



## Qtis (Sep 1, 2011)

tenshinoneko said:
			
		

> Maybe Nintendo will finally reduce the prices on their overpriced Wii/3DS shop
> 
> NOT! they are greedy they wont ever do it..... but at least I can dream
> 
> PS I seriously think 5 bucks for a NES game is ridiculous and the GB prices are bleh they should be 1 dollar



Indeed the prices should be a lot lower. The tech and programming was done ages ago and honestly isn't even close to something that could cost as much as they cost now. I do have to admit that there are good games in there and they are nice to play, but honestly..



-Qtis


----------



## KingVamp (Sep 1, 2011)

Sorry,but no. These games(nes and gameboy) are good quality games. 

Saying they should be a dollar. Is like saying Mario and such, have the same quality as iphone games 
like angry birds, which is pretty wrong and sad really. 



			
				Fear Zoa said:
			
		

> Their gonna announce a cancellation of their non existent mother 3 translation just to troll everyone








Actually, a "big" announcements of new unrevealed games would be nice.


----------



## Guild McCommunist (Sep 1, 2011)

KingVamp said:
			
		

> Saying they should be a dollar. Is like saying Mario and such, have the same quality as iphone games
> like angry birds, which is pretty wrong and sad really.



Honestly, these games came out a while ago and already all turned a profit. They shouldn't be worth any more than a few bucks.


----------



## Qtis (Sep 1, 2011)

KingVamp said:
			
		

> Sorry,but no. These games(nes and gameboy) are good quality games.
> 
> Saying they should be a dollar. Is like saying Mario and such, have the same quality as iphone games
> like angry birds, which is pretty wrong and sad really.



I wouldn't say they're not quality games, but I'm trying to say that they are quite old and outdated to be cashed in with highish prices. It's great for people who haven't even heard of them, but cmon.. Could they at least make real packages with a few good games in total instead of 5€.. All original Mario series for NES, all TMNT series for NES, etc.. Not that hard to imagine that people would get more out of that :3


-Qtis

ps. I also happen to own quite a few NES games from back in the 90's but still I wouldn't want people paying top dollar for games that are quite old platformers. Good platformers, but still 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	





EDIT: Ninja'd


----------



## Sloshy (Sep 1, 2011)

I'm pretty fine with the prices as-is. It's not like they just pack it with an emulator and ship it; there's quite a bit of testing and debugging they have to do first, I'd assume. For example, if I download a random game off of the internet and load it up in a third-party emulator, not only is that a little complicated to set up (relative to a VC game), but I have to worry about the emulator options, where I'm getting the ROM from, and then the ROM, if it even works, will probably have some glitches along the way that arise from it not being on it's original hardware. VC games, however, are tested to make sure that they work well and the emulation is generally much more accurate than otherwise. I'd be willing to support that.


----------



## Arwen20 (Sep 1, 2011)

I think it will be interesting. I don't know what to expect. I'm not sure if I want there to be a re-designed 3DS yet. However, if it's a 3DS XL, I know I would be trading up. I eagerly traded in my DSi for a DSi XL and I have never looked back. I guess we have plenty of time for speculation.


----------



## CarbonX13 (Sep 1, 2011)

Not expecting much. Would be funny to see a 3DS Lite.


----------



## machomuu (Sep 1, 2011)

CarbonX13 said:
			
		

> Not expecting much. Would be funny to see a 3DS Lite.


Honestly I'd rather have a 3DSXL and buy it on day one.  Doubt there will be a 3DSi, maybe a Lite, though.


----------



## DarkStriker (Sep 1, 2011)

Their going to announce that they went bankrupt and intends to sell all their rights to Apple because they like Apples.


----------



## heartgold (Sep 1, 2011)

DarkStriker said:
			
		

> Their going to announce that they went bankrupt and intends to sell all their rights to Apple because they like Apples.


Then it would be a Nintendo conference. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





 This is soley about the 3DS.

I'm expecting new games and a Pokemon game will send my hype level through the roof.


----------



## Deleted User (Sep 1, 2011)

DarkStriker said:
			
		

> Their going to announce that they went bankrupt and intends to sell all their rights to Apple because they like Apples.



I love you now. Dunno why, I just do


----------



## Slyakin (Sep 1, 2011)

Eh, probably just some new games. Not interesting.


----------



## Windaga (Sep 1, 2011)

If there are new games announced, I'm definitely interested. 

DEVIL SURVIVOR 3 COME ON. 

I'd like to see a re-invisioning of Ice Climbers, a sequel to Pikmin, Custom Robo 3DS and a few new IP's. Or they could pull something wild out of their hat and go "Xenoblade Chronicles Portable 3D." I'd enjoy that, too.


----------



## Hop2089 (Sep 1, 2011)

I want announcement of Senran Kagura DLC and more info on Mario Kart 7.


----------



## Slyakin (Sep 1, 2011)

Hop2089 said:
			
		

> I want announcement of Senran Kagura DLC and more info on Mario Kart 7.


1 new track!

1 new stupid character!

Fuckton of ported tracks!

KITES KITES SUBS SUBS OMFG

I really don't expect much from Mario Kart anymore.


----------



## ZenZero (Sep 1, 2011)

Lets face it.
The rumour about the redesign is true.
"New Product" Isnt something you use to talk about a game.
All of us who already own 3ds' are screwed.

I hope not.
I hope its a fantastic new ip.
It wont be though.


----------



## Thesolcity (Sep 1, 2011)

NEXT UP IN NINTENDO NEWS:

-3DS abandoned for newer product
-WiiU cancelled due to "technical problems"
-Fuckton of games that will never leave Japan.
-Prof Layton vs Phoenix Wright has been cancelled.


----------



## BlueStar (Sep 1, 2011)

Would be nice if they gave a European date to a game I actually want to play on the 3DS, because so far there's not been a single one.  Got Monkey Ball, SFIV and Pilot Wings at release just because there was nowt else and there's just a big list of nothing on the release list so far as I can see, so it would be nice to actually have a game to look forward to.


----------



## cris92x (Sep 1, 2011)

Nobody mentions the fact that the day they announced this conference nintendo's stock went up by I think 9%ish, either what they are going to unveil is going to be big or somebody in the inside gave a tipoff that it was going to be successful. I figure its probably pokemon oriented, a new IP wouldn't be enough to warrant a conference for themselves, they would have just showed that in the TGS


----------



## ZenZero (Sep 1, 2011)

A Nintendo smartphone?


----------



## heartgold (Sep 1, 2011)

cris92x said:
			
		

> Nobody mentions the fact that the day they announced this conference nintendo's stock went up by I think 9%ish, either what they are going to unveil is going to be big or somebody in the inside gave a tipoff that it was going to be successful. I figure its probably pokemon oriented, a new IP wouldn't be enough to warrant a conference for themselves, they would have just showed that in the TGS


Now you mention it, the event is described as a Nintendo 3DS new product announcement conference. Although they could mean software, right!


----------



## KingVamp (Sep 1, 2011)

ZenZero said:
			
		

> A Nintendo smartphone?


A Nintendophone would blow minds.


----------



## Shuji1987 (Sep 1, 2011)

Jeesh, the amount of negativity from people.. what's the fuck up?!

The Nintendo 3DS won't get a redesign (atleast not in the near future) and it's far from dead. Last time I checked, there are atleast 50 titles being shown off @ TGS for the 3DS, which is more then double the amount any other console/handheld gets (also beating iPhone/Android 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




). 

So fucking enjoy the conference and be amazed with what they'll show you!


----------



## Dingoo-fan 32 (Sep 1, 2011)

New "the legend of zelda" game for 3ds?


----------



## DSGamer64 (Sep 2, 2011)

tenshinoneko said:
			
		

> Maybe Nintendo will finally reduce the prices on their overpriced Wii/3DS shop
> 
> NOT! they are greedy they wont ever do it..... but at least I can dream
> 
> PS I seriously think 5 bucks for a NES game is ridiculous and the GB prices are bleh they should be 1 dollar



So you would pay 99 cents for a cartridge that works only half the time, 10 dollars for a console and a couple of bucks for a controller just because you don't want a digital download version that happens to cost a few dollars? You seriously need to get your financial priorities in order if you think 5 dollars is too much for a classic game. Don't worry though, Sony is still selling you those half assed ports of PS2 games at full retail price and refusing you access to past content by removing any possibility of running PS2 discs on the PS3.


----------



## Deleted User (Sep 2, 2011)

Maybe they'll get rid of the 3DS fucking region lock.

Ahahahhahahaha-- sigh.


----------



## wolffangalchemist (Sep 2, 2011)

DSGamer64 said:
			
		

> So you would pay 99 cents for a cartridge that works only half the time,
> who ever told you this, does not know how to properly clean a game cartridge. and i pay 99 for carts at my local thrift store(s) when they pop up because they tend to be worth more than 99 cent.
> 
> 
> ...


Digital downloads are nice options but lots of people prefer the original and or a physical medium, i rather have a cart than a ROM on a emulator if possible in any situation, this is all about preferences which will vary from person to person.

i get the rest of your comment i didn't quote it though, but on one had you are paying for roms running on individual emulators that didn't take to much effort to make and only add save states if they add anything to the game, i think anything from $1 to $2 for a nes game or gb/c games wouldn't be to far from fair anything past $5 is just milking it.


----------



## fgghjjkll (Sep 2, 2011)

Shuji1987 said:
			
		

> Jeesh, the amount of negativity from people.. what's the fuck up?!
> 
> The Nintendo 3DS won't get a redesign (atleast not in the near future) and it's far from dead. Last time I checked, there are atleast 50 titles being shown off @ TGS for the 3DS, which is more then double the amount any other console/handheld gets (also beating iPhone/Android
> 
> ...


Sure, there were 50 games shown of at TGS at the time, but I won't be surprised if the developers suddenly cancel those projects. This may be the next virtual boy, only that it sold more.


----------



## ferofax (Sep 2, 2011)

...i hate all this doom and gloom statements about the 3DS. seriously, i wish this proves to be the most lucrative device ever, beating and kicking the living shit out of apples devices and everything else to kingdom come. /endfanboyrant

lol. i do hope it's to announce (finally) the top-most feature that sold me the 3DS--3D Hollywood movie support.


----------



## chris888222 (Sep 2, 2011)

YouTube app for 3DS... 

Big announcement.


----------



## Qtis (Sep 2, 2011)

DSGamer64 said:
			
		

> tenshinoneko said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Would you pay 10 dollars for a license for Photoshop 1.0? No. Would you pay 10 dollars for a phone that was released 10 years ago and originally cost 50 dollars? Hopefully not. This is the same thing that is happening with the Virtual Consoles and whatnotemulators for different consoles. Sure you don't need to buy a new console to play the older games, but honestly the company making the digital downloads have milked the profit for the games in the days, and if they haven't it's pretty much their own fault. Paying 1 or 2 dollars isn't that much for a good old game, but paying 5$ for a game that didn't receive *any* new content is pretty much.. Also as mentioned before, there isn't any problems with NES carts if you know even the basics of how to clean them (the internet is full of guides).

On the Sony matter, I don't get what you're at. Looking at the prices the new ports of PS2 games, I don't understand your complaining. A physical copy of God of War 1 & 2 costs 20$ new and that includes 2 games which have actual *new* content instead of the same old graphics and same old bugs like the original. Plus the original PS2 versions still go around stores for more than the PS3 ports.

Inb4 rant: OoT 3D. A port of a game from ages ago with "nothing but a graphics update". On release it was around 50-60$? A lot of games are going to have updates for newer consoles, but making the old games for a highish price is just plain wrong.. Making them priced the same way as some mobile phone games could actually move people more to gaming consoles. Cheap + a nice intro to games that could be played (and of course the newer editions of them).


-Qtis


----------



## Shuji1987 (Sep 2, 2011)

fgghjjkll said:
			
		

> Shuji1987 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I was talking about the upcomming TGS, not the last one. So that should indicate atleast that developers have an enormous amount of faith in the system.


----------



## Guild McCommunist (Sep 2, 2011)

Shuji1987 said:
			
		

> I was talking about the upcomming TGS, not the last one. So that should indicate atleast that developers have an enormous amount of faith in the system.



I heard somewhere these "50 games" were actually just "50 games and accessories". I'm sure if Nintendo brought 50 games to TGS then all my news sources would be saying something along those lines instead of only the "18 Vita games coming to TGS".

This could also be for Virtual Console, 3DSWare, etc.


----------



## cris92x (Sep 2, 2011)

Its 48 total 3DS "products", honestly nintendo is going to try to support the 3DS as much as possible because the DS only has 11 for tgs and the wii only 8 
Known 3DS games that are appearing in TGS

Slime Mori Mori Dragon Quest 3 (3DS)
Kingdom Hearts 3D (3DS)
Theatrhythm Final Fantasy (3DS)
Cooking Mama 4 (3DS)
Sonic Generations (3DS)
Rhythm Thief & the Emperor's Treasure (3DS)
Shinobi (3DS)
New Love Plus+ (3DS)
Metal Gear Solid: Snake Eater 3D (3DS)
Beyond the Labyrinth (3DS)
Penguin no Mondai: The Wars (3DS)
Resident Evil Revelations (3DS)
Arc Style Solitaire (3DS)
Okiraku Tennis 3D (3DS)
Okiraku Bowling 3D (3DS)
Otegaru Puzzle Series Alize to Mahou no Trump (3DS)
Also the only reason vita gets attention for 18 games is because they announced it as 18 NEW games that havent been shown before for an unreleased handheld, while all nintendo says is they have 48 3DS products. Its all about how they portray themselves.


----------



## SpaceJump (Sep 2, 2011)

I'm really hoping for a 2D-Metroid a la Super Metroid.


----------



## Diamondred (Sep 2, 2011)

cris92x said:
			
		

> Its 48 total 3DS "products", honestly nintendo is going to try to support the 3DS as much as possible because the DS only has 11 for tgs and the wii only 8
> Known 3DS games that are appearing in TGS
> 
> Slime Mori Mori Dragon Quest 3 (3DS)
> ...



sorry, but ¿nintendo said what? 48 are the number of games that will be in the TGS and, if we remember, Nintendo won't be in the TGS, so all those 48 games for 3DS are third-party-made games, they are not Nintendo products, we can see in that list Square Enix, Sega, Capcom and other that i don't know


----------



## Guild McCommunist (Sep 2, 2011)

Sony has also said there will be 40 PS Vita titles on display (including trailers and demos) and 80 Vita demo units out and about.

Source


----------



## KingVamp (Sep 2, 2011)

cris92x said:
			
		

> Its 48 total 3DS "products", honestly nintendo is going to try to support the 3DS as much as possible because the DS only has 11 for tgs and the wii only 8
> Known 3DS games that are appearing in TGS
> 
> Slime Mori Mori Dragon Quest 3 (3DS)
> ...


4 games that I didn't even hear of....

Tbh, I didn't really care about the psv vs 3ds anymore. Just want to hear good stuff in general.


----------



## SpaceJump (Sep 2, 2011)

Guild McCommunist said:
			
		

> Sony has also said there will be 40 PS Vita titles on display (including trailers and demos) and 80 Vita demo units out and about.
> 
> Source


You do love your PS Vita now, do you? Please tell us more...


----------



## Guild McCommunist (Sep 2, 2011)

SpaceJump said:
			
		

> You do love your PS Vita now, do you? Please tell us more...



Um, I just found the news while browsing my RSS feeds. Figured that since it was related I'd just put it here.


----------



## DiscostewSM (Sep 2, 2011)

Good news is good news is good news. Just because someone is engaged in one type of news and not another doesn't make the reported news bad.

Then again, this is about the 3DS Conference, not about the PSVita, so can we get back on topic?


----------



## SpaceJump (Sep 2, 2011)

I never said that was bad news. Btw, good news, there will be lots of lots of great 3DS games on TGS.


----------



## Guild McCommunist (Sep 2, 2011)

Oh shit, realized this was the wrong thread, no wonder you were acting weird...


----------



## Issac (Sep 2, 2011)

It can happen to the best of us, Guild 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 And as a side note, I thought it just was a comparison that nintendo will show 48 3DS titles, and sony will show whatever number you wrote PSV titles, just as a comparison...


----------



## DiscostewSM (Sep 2, 2011)

Guild McCommunist said:
			
		

> Oh shit, realized this was the wrong thread, no wonder you were acting weird...



Took me a bit before I realized it as well, which is why my post is edited now.


----------



## fgghjjkll (Sep 3, 2011)

Shuji1987 said:
			
		

> fgghjjkll said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Okay, the developers have some sort of faith in the system, but what about the consumers and investors? If Nintendo don't pull any amazing titles soon, the 3DS is a dead system.


----------



## Shuji1987 (Sep 3, 2011)

fgghjjkll said:
			
		

> Shuji1987 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Perhaps this topic title should give you a hint?! Anyways the consumers (99%) don't even know what's going on and are content. The other 1% roams sites like GBAtemp to complain the shit about it saying it's doomed. Investors are already pleased by the announcement of an announcement. 

Nintendo has nothing to worry about, but lately it's a trend to doom everything (I see it happening everywhere). Same shit will happen to the Vita and all other future consoles and handhelds.


----------



## SpaceJump (Sep 3, 2011)

fgghjjkll said:
			
		

> Shuji1987 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Starfox? Super Mario 3D Land? Mario Kart? Kid Icarus? Sonic? Then next year Luigi's Mansion, Paper Mario, RE Revelations ... and who knows what else is awaiting us next year...

I remember the DS was in a similar situation in its first year. Most people said "no good games" and "touch screen" gimmicky and the PSP sold better in the first year. And look where the DS is now. So don't panic guys, it all will be good


----------



## kthnxshwn (Sep 3, 2011)

Don't know if it's been discussed yet, but I highly highly doubt Nintendo will announce or even hint at a hardware revision at this event. SImply because they're going to push out a new flame red 3DS on the 9th in the states, and holding an event on the 12th where they announce a new one coming out soon - poor sales. Nintendo has learned from the 3DS and they'll do whatever is necessary to make people buy it or buy more and doing something of this nature would be a horrible horrible idea.


----------



## chris888222 (Sep 3, 2011)

kthnxshwn said:
			
		

> Don't know if it's been discussed yet, but I highly highly doubt Nintendo will announce or even hint at a hardware revision at this event. SImply because they're going to push out a new flame red 3DS on the 9th in the states, and holding an event on the 12th where they announce a new one coming out soon - poor sales. Nintendo has learned from the 3DS and they'll do whatever is necessary to make people buy it or buy more and doing something of this nature would be a horrible horrible idea.


This this.

The analog accessory maybe - but new console? No way. The flare red 3DS will be killed.


----------



## heartgold (Sep 3, 2011)

chris888222 said:
			
		

> kthnxshwn said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


To be honest, anyone with a half a brain wouldn't believe those rumours. Think in business terms, you would want to sell out your current product during Xmas period. Say if the new hardware wouldn't be out till next summer, why the heck do you want to ruin your current and upcoming sales by announcing a product that isn't coming out anytime soon and which most definitely hamper your sales.


----------



## KingVamp (Sep 4, 2011)

heartgold said:
			
		

> chris888222 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Not saying a new one coming, but what stopping them releasing the new product like .... tomorrow. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




If they have a ready new product, no need to wait for the summer. Just announce and release. 

Can't wait for this thing. (Conference)


----------



## heartgold (Sep 4, 2011)

KingVamp said:
			
		

> heartgold said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



I'm sure everyone wants to purchase a new model after 6 months.


----------



## TomLandry (Sep 5, 2011)

hey guys, it seems you aren't too happy with the games coming out.  Have you tried Super Kid Icarus yet?

http://home.comcast.net/~superkidicarus/index.html


----------



## [M]artin (Sep 5, 2011)

I had a Flame Red 3DS pre-ordered on Amazon since the first day it was announced and price-cut to $169. I really, really wanted a 3DS in a flashy color, AND the price was cut... perfect time to buy! 

I just got wind of this "hardware conference" a few days ago and instantly cancelled that pre-order. I'd rather be safe than sorry. Not this time, you hardware revising, redesigning mother fluffers...


----------



## Demonstryde (Sep 12, 2011)

[M said:
			
		

> artin]
> I had a Flame Red 3DS pre-ordered on Amazon since the first day it was announced and price-cut to $169. I really, really wanted a 3DS in a flashy color, AND the price was cut... perfect time to buy!
> 
> I just got wind of this "hardware conference" a few days ago and instantly cancelled that pre-order. I'd rather be safe than sorry. Not this time, you hardware revising, redesigning mother fluffers...


haha.... exactly why they wont be having a hardware revision.... you just did what we are all talking about.... you just chose to not buy the red 3ds.... why would that make any sense...... derp derp derp.


----------



## chris888222 (Sep 12, 2011)

12PM Japan Time? That means 11 am here.

Darn, school's on.


----------



## chemistryfreak (Sep 12, 2011)

chris888222 said:
			
		

> 12PM Japan Time? That means 11 am here.
> 
> Darn, school's on.



I might be able to make it...will have to see how long the project meeting will take for me 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



Project meeting starts at 10am.


----------



## Deleted User (Sep 12, 2011)

Strangely, I'm not anticipating anything huge.


----------



## Frogman (Sep 12, 2011)

I dont understand why the 3ds even needs a second analogue the original psp never had one and all the games on it played fine and the original ds's didnt even have one and only had a dpad and they were all great too! I dont get it 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



Im looking forward to this arvo where we find out hopefully about a new IP


----------



## SamAsh07 (Sep 12, 2011)

chemistryfreak said:
			
		

> chris888222 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I'm at home, but 12pm there is 6am here. Can't be bothered to wake up early to stream a conference that I won't understand anyways


----------



## Ssx9 (Sep 12, 2011)

Small question. Will the conference be in english or in japanese?


----------



## SamAsh07 (Sep 12, 2011)

Ssx9 said:
			
		

> Small question. Will the conference be in english or in japanese?


Japoneez. Since it's held in Japan. xD

Get this, the conference will be in Japoneez but the news will be in English right here at the temp.


----------



## Ssx9 (Sep 12, 2011)

SamAsh07 said:
			
		

> Ssx9 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Oh boy. Gonna love listening to random japanese sentences at midnight while drinking some coffee and reading offtopic things people gonna post in this thread during the conferences.


----------



## SamAsh07 (Sep 12, 2011)

Ssx9 said:
			
		

> SamAsh07 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I'll be catching early morning ZzzZZz's and later wake up to visit my University for 15mins, come back home and read the news. 3DS news that is. World news sux.

Btw it's Japoneez 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 (Japanese is old way of saying)


----------



## spinal_cord (Sep 12, 2011)

KingVamp said:
			
		

> Sorry,but no. These games(nes and gameboy) are good quality games.
> 
> Saying they should be a dollar. Is like saying Mario and such, have the same quality as iphone games
> like angry birds, which is pretty wrong and sad really.



Um, you can buy most of these games cheaper on *physical media* than what Nintendo are charging for files they have had sitting on their computers for 20 years already.

You seriously think you are getting a good deal on something that they have almost no cost in giving you?


----------



## Ssx9 (Sep 12, 2011)

SamAsh07 said:
			
		

> Ssx9 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



JAP0N33Z. I like it.

Any predictions for tonight?


----------



## machomuu (Sep 12, 2011)

Can we please stop saying Japoneez now?  Someone's bound to be insulted sooner or later.


----------



## Ssx9 (Sep 12, 2011)

machomuu said:
			
		

> Can we please stop saying Japoneez now?  Someone's bound to be insulted sooner or later.



Eh, sorry. Didn't know it was offensive.

Anyways, since some people here might not click at the official site for the conference and see the stream link, here is it.


----------



## SamAsh07 (Sep 12, 2011)

Ssx9 said:
			
		

> SamAsh07 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Ok machomuu, please is enough to convince me to stop.

Predictions, predictions? Hmm... 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




- Pokemon Generations (Please all 5 regions 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




, last region would be the only one with Elite 8, 8 as in, the first 4 will be the Champions of previous regions, the other 4 will be the default black n white, and last champion)
- TWEWY 2 (Nomura will work on it after KH 3D so yeah)
- GTA Chinatown Wars 2 ( 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	










)
- Metroid 3DS
- F-Zero

Now I ain't saying I predict all to be revealed, or w/e. But personally I want an F-Zero reboot...


----------



## Snailface (Sep 12, 2011)

I hope Ninty has a surprise download when they start the Conference. I love it when they do that. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




As long as it's not a new OFW.


----------



## SamAsh07 (Sep 12, 2011)

Snailface said:
			
		

> I hope Ninty has a surprise download when they start the Conference. I love it when they do that.
> 
> 
> 
> ...








 Super Mario 3D Land and Mario Kart 7 demo. Imagine.


----------



## Deleted_171835 (Sep 12, 2011)

Some crappy bingo card that I neglected to finish.





And I'm willing to bet that Nintendo is going to reveal a 3DS redesign.


----------



## Ssx9 (Sep 12, 2011)

SamAsh07 said:
			
		

> Ssx9 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Maybe F-Zero is coming. I'm sure it's coming to the 3DS sooner or later, And it's perfect it.
If you watch the 3DS promo trailer again, you'll see that an arwing appeared (SF643D), Link's Sword (OoT3D), the arrows (AR Card minigames?) and the red shell (MK3D) appeared. The only things remaining in there are the DK Barrels and the Maxim Tomato, so I think they will be announcing DKCR2 for the 3DS and a new Kirby game for the 3DS.

So yeah, Kirby 3D, DKCR2, Luigi's mansion release date, more 1st party games release date and the announcement of a new 1st party game, a big one. Oh yeah, and the 2nd analog stick. No 3DS redesign.

EDIT: Forgot about Pikmin 3DS.


----------



## BloodWolfJW (Sep 12, 2011)

Don't know if anyone posted this yet, but...

Monday, September 12, 2011 at 8:00:00 PM - PDT
Monday, September 12, 2011 at 9:00:00 PM - MDT
Monday, September 12, 2011 at 10:00:00 PM - CDT
Monday, September 12, 2011 at 11:00:00 PM - EDT


----------



## SamAsh07 (Sep 12, 2011)

Ssx9 said:
			
		

> SamAsh07 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I hope F-Zero gets announced.

Anyways it's late, I'll go sleep now, night


----------



## darkriku2000 (Sep 13, 2011)

Anybody care to translate the time to EST? >_>


----------



## manaphy4ever (Sep 13, 2011)

SamAsh07 said:
			
		

> chemistryfreak said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



we will both watch and enjoy the conference in the morning 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	





hope for more online features for 3DS voice chat ,text chat, sending messages , leaderboard


----------



## Astoria (Sep 13, 2011)

Just two hours and a half left


----------



## chris888222 (Sep 13, 2011)

I'll be hogging on to my laptop at 11. 

But damn it no wifi.

My 3G isn't fast enough either...


----------



## BloodWolfJW (Sep 13, 2011)

I'm ready!!! Staying up for it 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




))


----------



## Chhotu uttam (Sep 13, 2011)

School sucks,I'll be watching it later


----------



## Forstride (Sep 13, 2011)

Hmmm...Temping to stay up, but the stream is in Japanese, so it probably won't be worth it.


----------



## Izzy011 (Sep 13, 2011)

What time does is it start in Pacific time?


----------



## CarbonX13 (Sep 13, 2011)

Israel011 said:
			
		

> What time does is it start in Pacific time?


I believe it's 8pm PST.


----------



## Valwin (Sep 13, 2011)

CarbonX13 said:
			
		

> Israel011 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...




what so late ?


----------



## Valwin (Sep 13, 2011)

Double post sorry


----------



## machomuu (Sep 13, 2011)

I'll wait until tomorrow for the announced goodies.


----------



## Valwin (Sep 13, 2011)

o wait so is today ?


----------



## machomuu (Sep 13, 2011)

Valwin said:
			
		

> o wait so is today ?


Well according to my Japanese clock it's 10:23 AM in Japan, so it will start in less than two hours.


----------



## CarbonX13 (Sep 13, 2011)

Valwin said:
			
		

> o wait so is today ?


It's 10:25am in Tokyo right now, so it should start in an hour and a half (8pm Pacific, 11pm Eastern, etc.)


----------



## sergster1 (Sep 13, 2011)

Anyone have the stream url? Ill be watching this on my droid.


----------



## BloodWolfJW (Sep 13, 2011)

Anyone know a place with English subs to watch?


----------



## machomuu (Sep 13, 2011)

BloodWolfJW said:
			
		

> Anyone know a place with English subs to watch?


Engllish subs during a stream are pretty unlikely.  If anything, you'll have to wait until after it's over and read the translation.


----------



## Quietlyawesome94 (Sep 13, 2011)

sergster1 said:
			
		

> Anyone have the stream url? Ill be watching this on my droid.



http://www.nintendo.co.jp/n10/conference2011/index.html


----------



## Valwin (Sep 13, 2011)

#IwataSays just finished last rehearsal. Mr. Miyamoto making last min. changes just like when he’s making games. #3DSconf2011


----------



## VashTS (Sep 13, 2011)

sweet its on in like an hour nice.


----------



## BloodWolfJW (Sep 13, 2011)

machomuu said:
			
		

> BloodWolfJW said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



I thought so. Most of it is at least trailers and stuff though, right? So I don't really need to worry


----------



## machomuu (Sep 13, 2011)

BloodWolfJW said:
			
		

> machomuu said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Anything major will either be Front Paged or USN'd, so no worries.  Just sleep, and wait for the coming day.


----------



## BloodWolfJW (Sep 13, 2011)

machomuu said:
			
		

> BloodWolfJW said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



No way I'd ever sleep through it. I have enough know how of Japanese to recognize the big words I need to know, like "Zeruda no Densetsu". I'll get by


----------



## Byronic Hero (Sep 13, 2011)

Please _don't_ announce another Phoenix Wright (not that I wouldn't love the thought of a new entry, starring either Phoenix or Apollo, it's just.........we already haven't gotten AAI2 so......)

Less than 15 min left (if they start on time)


----------



## BloodWolfJW (Sep 13, 2011)

Sorry for double post, but:

I'm all for IRC and stuff, but I made a specific Nintendo 3DS Conference 2011 here for just the conference.

Join me? http://zippychat.com/room/8773


----------



## Quietlyawesome94 (Sep 13, 2011)

BloodWolfJW said:
			
		

> Sorry for double post, but:
> 
> I'm all for IRC and stuff, but I made a specific Nintendo 3DS Conference 2011 here for just the conference.
> 
> Join me? http://zippychat.com/room/8773



Sure I'll join you. I'm also in #pspcommunity on freenode.


----------



## Nah3DS (Sep 13, 2011)

00:00 am here in argentina
time to watch a bunch of japanese dudes making weird noises with their mouths


----------



## Forstride (Sep 13, 2011)

Anyone else having trouble connecting?  It keeps saying "Connection Rejected" in the stream window.


----------



## cris92x (Sep 13, 2011)

TDWP FTW said:
			
		

> Anyone else having trouble connecting?  It keeps saying "Connection Rejected" in the stream window.


Keep refreshing and they currentlyshowing 4 swords


----------



## Nah3DS (Sep 13, 2011)

the pink 3DS


----------



## Snailface (Sep 13, 2011)

Fire Emblem 3DS. Looks awesome.

And a new Square Enix game called "Bravely Default: Flying Fairy" 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





 looks sweet though.


----------



## Byronic Hero (Sep 13, 2011)

That Bravery Default looks interesting. Love me some JRPGs.


----------



## keine (Sep 13, 2011)

Has Miyamoto showed up yet?


----------



## Byronic Hero (Sep 13, 2011)

keine said:
			
		

> Has Miyamoto showed up yet?


Yep, he played Skward sword.

Also, Kid Icarus delayed till 1/2012

In Japan at least...


----------



## iggloovortex (Sep 13, 2011)

FUUUUUCKKKIIINNNNNGGGG MONSTER HUNTERRRRR!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! ::::DDDDDD


----------



## Fear Zoa (Sep 13, 2011)

Monster hunter stuff, buffering every 3 seconds


----------



## keine (Sep 13, 2011)

I missed him. Have to download full stream tomorrow.


----------



## klim28 (Sep 13, 2011)

Hell yes Monster Hunter!


----------



## chris888222 (Sep 13, 2011)

MONSTER HUNTER!!!!

Sadly I can only watch the vid at home...


----------



## akuchan (Sep 13, 2011)

Monster Hunter 4... holy sh*t..


----------



## cris92x (Sep 13, 2011)

Wth.... Monster hunter 4 !!!


----------



## Scott-105 (Sep 13, 2011)

I haven't watched the stream, but wow. I read Fire Emblem. Holy crap I cannot wait!!!


----------



## Fear Zoa (Sep 13, 2011)

I am so confused about what is happening right now


----------



## Valwin (Sep 13, 2011)

Monster Hunter 4 for 3DS! 

Nintendo has officially nicked the series from Sony with that one.


----------



## KingVamp (Sep 13, 2011)

Valwin said:
			
		

> Monster Hunter 4 for 3DS!
> 
> Nintendo has officially nicked the series from Sony with that one.


I doubt it. 

Monster Hunter on the 3DS unlikely my foot.


----------



## Nah3DS (Sep 13, 2011)

Fire Emblem 3DS!!


----------



## mysticwaterfall (Sep 13, 2011)

So Pink 3DS, Fire Emblem, MH Tri G, MH 4, Mario Tennis, Square RPG, and some freaky Japanese games announced for new stuff. No mention of the extra slide pad.


----------



## Quietlyawesome94 (Sep 13, 2011)

Just finished. It sucked... for USA residents. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Most of them were RPG's like MH TRI 3g and MH 4.


----------



## DiscostewSM (Sep 13, 2011)

A few interesting titles apart from what we already knew, other than that, the conference was disappointing.


----------



## Fear Zoa (Sep 13, 2011)

Will the monster hunters be localized....or will NoA fail me/us yet again

I'm betting the latter


----------



## Domination (Sep 13, 2011)

Cool, 2 Monster Hunters. This should be able to pull in many gamers for Ninty.

They might have skipped one title though. I mean everyone knows the order goes like this: 3G -> 3GS -> 4. /badjokeoftheday


----------



## KazoWAR (Sep 13, 2011)

this random MH3G anime thing is awesome


----------



## mysticwaterfall (Sep 13, 2011)

DiscostewSM said:
			
		

> A few interesting titles apart from what we already knew, other than that, the conference was disappointing.



Agreed, it wasn't really worth staying up for. And that "Friend Connection" game was disturbing....


----------



## notmeanymore (Sep 13, 2011)

Nothing interesting at all during that.
Just the stupidest RPG name ever: "Bravely Default."
The hell is that even supposed to mean?

Also, these over 9000 Gatchaman ads are getting old.


----------



## Quietlyawesome94 (Sep 13, 2011)

From Joystiq: Skyward Sword to be from 50 to 100 hours long!


----------



## Valwin (Sep 13, 2011)

i like it IT WAS all about games  i say nintendo is doing ok in japan they well able to mortaly wound Sony with MH4


----------



## jan777 (Sep 13, 2011)

Domination said:
			
		

> Cool, 2 Monster Hunters. This should be able to pull in many gamers for Ninty.
> 
> They might have skipped one title though. I mean everyone knows the order goes like this: 3G -> 3GS -> 4. /badjokeoftheday



Well actually, it went 3G -> 3tri-G -> 4.


----------



## KingVamp (Sep 13, 2011)

So it is gameplay videos now?

Ha, touch screen. Stop hitting it like that.  XD


----------



## DiscostewSM (Sep 13, 2011)

Monster Hunter 4: The Running Man


----------



## Nah3DS (Sep 13, 2011)

"Girl's RPG" from Level-5??? 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




I was hopping to see some Beyond the Labyrinth


----------



## Feels Good Man (Sep 13, 2011)

Four Swords coming out 9/28.


----------



## DiscostewSM (Sep 13, 2011)

Feels Good Man said:
			
		

> Four Swords coming out 9/28.



All regions?


----------



## Forstride (Sep 13, 2011)

That was the worst conference I've ever seen.

No other GBA ambassador program games announced, barely any info on the games themselves, no 2nd analog stick peripheral info, etc.

It's like the whole thing was about Monster Hunter 3G/4 and third party crap.


----------



## jan777 (Sep 13, 2011)

TDWP FTW said:
			
		

> That was the worst conference I've ever seen.
> 
> No other GBA ambassador program games announced, barely any info on the games themselves, no 2nd analog stick peripheral info, etc.
> 
> It's like the whole thing was about Monster Hunter 3G/4 and third party crap.



TGS still coming..


----------



## chris888222 (Sep 13, 2011)

It's a bad show - possibly because they don't want to leak what ever is supposed to be revealed at TGS.


----------



## notmeanymore (Sep 13, 2011)

The "commercials" after the conference were better than the conference itself. There was a tiny tiny tiny bit of KH3D gameplay. And it looked COOL.


----------



## Feels Good Man (Sep 13, 2011)

Nintendo doesn't go to TGS iirc >__>


----------



## lufere7 (Sep 13, 2011)

I´m more than satisfied with MH and Fire emblem


----------



## Presto99 (Sep 13, 2011)

When is TGS? And what does it stand for? 
So...much...money...


----------



## Feels Good Man (Sep 13, 2011)

Presto99 said:
			
		

> When is TGS? And what does it stand for?
> So...much...money...



Tokyo Game Show


----------



## Valwin (Sep 13, 2011)

dam other places are posting MH4 kill the psp vita in japan what you guys think ?


----------



## KingVamp (Sep 13, 2011)

Feels Good Man said:
			
		

> Nintendo doesn't go to TGS iirc >__>
> Companies that work with Nintendo would most likely will be.
> 
> So many rpg and rhythm games...
> ...


no...

PSV is probably getting Monster Hunter something 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





Also they are teasing us.  The didn't want to port the VS game.


----------



## Valwin (Sep 13, 2011)

KingVamp said:
			
		

> Feels Good Man said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...




no why please tell me i hear the games are big over there and is the first time it happen


----------



## chris888222 (Sep 13, 2011)

Valwin said:
			
		

> KingVamp said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Some people still don't like the present 3DS games. In addition, Monster Hunter alone won't "destroy" a console.

Unless you're being sarcastic.


----------



## DarkShadow96 (Sep 13, 2011)

So far, nothing interests me xD.


Did Monster Hunter already show?

Pit game looks decent though so does the Mario Kart 7.(hopes you can Snake in it) ^__^


----------



## notmeanymore (Sep 13, 2011)

DarkShadow96 said:
			
		

> So far, nothing interests me xD.
> 
> 
> Did Monster Hunter already show?
> ...


The conference ended almost an hour ago. You're watching post-conference material. Trailers, interviews, behind the scenes and such.


----------



## Yatashi Strife (Sep 13, 2011)

Feels Good Man said:
			
		

> Four Swords coming out 9/28.


 I cant wait! so far everything looks awesome! the only thing i have my doubts about is the rhythm final fantasy... that will take getting used to but its something new so i encourage them to try it out! how long is the vid anyway? im up to luigis mansion. boy am i tired....

Edit: forget it, it ended after luigis mansion. i dunno why the ignored the new peripheral, its kinda stupid that they gave NO info on it in the conference. Thank you nintendo for leaving us hanging and making us wait once again.... im going to bed...


----------



## Feels Good Man (Sep 13, 2011)

Japanese eShop updated with videos from today's conference apparently.


----------



## iggloovortex (Sep 13, 2011)

Feels Good Man said:
			
		

> Nintendo doesn't go to TGS iirc >__>


correct


----------



## Yatashi Strife (Sep 13, 2011)

When do you think the NoA Version of the 3ds conference will happen?


----------



## Feels Good Man (Sep 13, 2011)

Yatashi Strife said:
			
		

> When do you think the NoA Version of the 3ds conference will happen?



Next year June called E3


----------



## Yatashi Strife (Sep 13, 2011)

Feels Good Man said:
			
		

> Yatashi Strife said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


wow that sucks. oh well its just trailers. and now i lurk again until something else happens or someone needs help! bye!


----------



## CarbonX13 (Sep 13, 2011)

Meh, nothing too interesting shown at the conference. Still waiting on Mario Kart 7, and Super Mario 3D Land, to decide whether or not to buy a 3DS.


----------



## Hanafuda (Sep 13, 2011)

http://www.nintendo.co.jp/n10/conference2011/titlelist/

videos, pics, etc.


----------



## iggloovortex (Sep 13, 2011)

CarbonX13 said:
			
		

> Meh, nothing too interesting shown at the conference. Still waiting on Mario Kart 7, and Super Mario 3D Land, to decide whether or not to buy a 3DS.


well im hoping mario kart 3ds will rival mario kart ds in terms of awesome-ness, especially since mario kart wii sucked big


----------



## 8BitWalugi (Sep 13, 2011)

iggloovortex said:
			
		

> CarbonX13 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Doubtful. MKDS was fun for me because of high-speed Snaking battles.

I'm sure other Snakers will agree. MKW was all about who got the best item, and how to troll 1st place with 20 blue shells at once.


----------

